# British boys and girls for this weekends Atlantic City Pro



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Kizzy Vaines -fitness










nicole scott- figure










wendy McCready










flex lewis -202 class


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

...best of luck to all...looking great.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck representing britain, flex is one of my favourites, great attitude.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good luck eveyone the brits are coming


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

flex won his class 

kizzy came 6th-fitness

nicole scott came-12th

wendy 15th

well done guys so hard for british althetes in american shows

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

top 5 202 class

1st: James Flex Lewis

2nd: Jose Raymond

3rd: Clarence Devis

4th: Jeff Long

5th: Pedro Barron

top 5 open class

1st: Gustavo Badell

2nd: Hidetada Yamagishi

3rd:Troy Alves

4th: Melvin Anthony

5th: Leo Ingram Jr

2009 Open Women Pro Figure Champion

1st: Larissa Reis

2nd: Sherlyn Roy

3rd: Alicia Renee Harris

4th: Shannon Meteroud

5th: Tivasy Briceno

Atlantic City Pro Womens Fitness Champion 2009

1st: Tracy Greenwood

2nd: Tanji Johnson

3rd:- Bethany Wagner

4th: Nicole Duncan

5th: Liticia Jackson

Womens 2009 Atlantic City Master Pro Figure Champion:

1st: Shannon Meteroud

2nd: Tivasy Briceno

3rd: Melissa Fabrielle

4th: Mary Ann Newman

5th: Cristiana Cosoni

2009 Open Women Pro Bodybuilding Champion

1st: Lisa Auckland

2nd: Kristy Hawkins

3rd: Nicole Ball

4th: brenda Raganot

5th: Klaudia Larson


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just looked on Bodybuilding.com, flew looked great as usual and as bettyboo said he won his class, great result!!!


----------

